# Cats want pets too!



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Houdini is a very strange cat. While his brother lounges in the window or on a comfy bed, this inquisitive creature would rather be staring at the fish tank. He bats at the fish through the front of the tank, perches on the stool to stare at them up close, and when that's not good enough, he hops up onto the ledge and drinks their water! He would never hurt the fish though. A few months ago, one jumped out on its own and we found it in the morning, untouched despite being up for grabs to any of the cats.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

my cats do that as well. they both drink from my fish tanks. none of my fish have had any issues with it. i have not seen any of them get sick from it or anything. they seem to enjoy it. my one cat (Sassie) sits on our bathroom counter and watches my 10 gallon divided tank that has 2 of my males in in, one is my purple and white halfmoon plakat named Purnurple and the other is my red and blue cambodian halfmoon named Missile. They don't mind her. I don't see stress stripes on them or anything to indicate they are stresses do I don't bother to keep her from them .


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

One of my cats, Sybil, stands over Hart's 2.5gal and watches him. He doesn't seem to care or even notice usually. Both cats occasionally drink the water, I suppose because they're too lazy to go get their own.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My older cat loves watching the fish, but the younger 7 month old seems to not even see them, even when I hold his head right in front of the fish XD Cats certainly are strange little things.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What a nice picture!! Neither of my cats care about any of the tanks. Sansa, when we first got her, seemed interested but doesn't anymore.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Cute picture :-D

My previous cat actually liked gerbils :shock: Here's a picture of him sniffing the first gerbil I had:



That gerbil was just as weird: he enjoyed rolling his excercise ball into my cat and whacking my cat's nose when he got a little too close :shock:

The same cat had no interest in watching the bettas I had.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

those definitely are some weird and cute animal friends despite the natural order of nature.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh that gerbil thing reminded me of our old tomcat who liked the company of the pet mice. He did not want to kill them and even let them walk on him, but without supervision he would kill them. He got a few, actually.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

My cat likes fish and drinks their water but it seems to go in phases like for a few weeks he'll watch them a lot and then he'll take a few weeks off to watch birds out the window... He hates any other animal though when I got my first hamster he liked it but then it started chasing him around and ever since he hasn't liked any other animal... 

He's watching the fish right now!


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on the picture, guys! I love trying to catch good photo opportunities so I'm sure I'll be sharing more in days to come. Maybe one day I'll post a thread with some of the best puppy pictures I've taken over the years of breeding Rat Terriers. Everyone likes a puppy picture, right? ^.~



MCW said:


> Cute picture :-D
> 
> My previous cat actually liked gerbils :shock: Here's a picture of him sniffing the first gerbil I had:
> 
> ...


Ha! That's too funny. I used to have a rat that would lure my roommate's basset hound over and when the hound stuck his nose up to the cage, the rat would grab it and chomp down on it. 

One day I had the rat hanging out with me and aforementioned roommate's cat was sitting on the opposite side of the couch doing her own thing. The rat snuck over all slow like then lunged and started attacking her side. It took her a few seconds to realize something was happening. But when she looked down, she flicked her ears back then she just hopped off the couch and walked away. That rat was one bad momma jomma...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Rats are crazy. Well, in a good way! Amusing. 

And yes, I LOVE terriers!! Rat terriers seem savage, I watched them on a BBC thing killing rats. But they'r cute dogs!


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

They really are crazy. Sometimes it's in a cute funny way, sometimes it's in an "omg this rodent is psychotic" way. But I love misunderstood animals. Rats, mice, snakes, bats. I'm on the fence about spiders though.

I got to witness my pack of terriers take down a mole a few months ago. My adult pair and two of their puppies caught a mole that had been rudely evicted from under the deck where I was cleaning out years worth of clutter. Once they were on the trail, there was no escape. It kept finding nooks and crannies to hide in and if the adults' paws were too big to flush it out, the puppies jumped in to take a crack. My studly boy let the pups and momma do all the hard work with getting little bites in here and there but once the mole was worn down, he was quick to sweep in and deliver the finishing blow. He then proceeded to deliver it to me as if he was the only one responsible. It was ruthless and adorable all at once.


----------

